# Seksualiteit > Zwangerschap >  Een paar vragen over zwangerschap

## Graag anoniem

Hallo,

Ik ben een jongen, en regelmatig zit ik in flinke stress over zwangerschap.
wanneer is er wel kans? en wanneer absoluut niet?

Mijn vriendin is aan de pil, die ze altijd super goed slikt, en nog nooit vergeten is!
eigenlijk zou ik dan nu moeten weten dat de kans op zwangerschap na geslachtsgemeenschap dan bijna niet aanwezig is, en zou ik mijn
stress onder controle moeten hebben.

Toch ben ik er vaak door in de war.
Ik heb mijn vriendin gevingerd terwijl er ook voorvocht aan mijn handen zat, bestaat er dan kans op zwangerschap?
De vraag over zwanger worden van vingeren is al vaak gesteld, maar toch zijn de antwoorden vaak verschillend.
Dus bestaat die kans?

Bestaat er ook kans op zwangerschap wanneer het meisje na orale seks de sperma inslikt?
Of wanneer er anale seks gedaan word?

Als een meisje ongesteld is, en gestopt is met de pil, weet ik nooit of ze dan in de meest vruchbare tijd zit, of dat dat niks uitmaakt. Is het dan verstandig om seks te hebben tijdens de ongesteldheid?

Mijn vriendin en ik hebben ook altijd seks met een condoom gecombineerd met de pil (die ze goed slikt!)
Het lijkt mij dan dat de kans op zwangerschap bijna 0 % is, maar toch wil ik de vinger op de pols houden.
Bestaat dan ook deze kans op zwangerschap?

Misschien zou ik me eigenlijk totaal geen zorgen moeten maken, maar het is toch fijn om een deskundig antwoord te krijgen van mensen die weten
waar ze over spreken.
Vandaar dit bericht.

Ik hoop dat ik, en mensen die ongeveer dezelfde vragen hebben hiermee geholpen kunnen worden.

Vriendelijke Groeten.

----------


## Graag anoniem

En om nog 1 vraag erbij toe te voegen, hoelang blijft sperma vruchtbaar als het in een conoom ligt?

Alvast heel erg bedankt!

----------


## Déylanna

uuuuhhhh je wilt een deskundig antwoordt. Tja, wanneer ben je deskundig?? I don't know.....Maar in ieder geval hoop ik dat je hier wat aan hebt.

Vraag 1: Of je vriendin zwanger kan worden doordat jij haar hebt gevingerd terwijl er voorvocht aan je handen zat??
Doe je niet aan anticonceptie dan is er een kleine kans daarop. Want ook in voorvocht zitten zwemmertjes  :Wink:  Maar je vriendin is aan de pil, dus die kans is wel heel erg klein. Bijna nihil eigenlijk!!

Vraag 2: Kan je vriendin zwanger worden als ze sperma doorslikt.
NEE, je kan niet zwanger worden wanneer je de sperma doorslikt. 

Vraag 3: Kan ze zwanger worden bij anale seks?
NEE, de vrouw kan in principe niet zwanger worden van anale seks. Het sperma van een jongen/man kan via de anus niet bij de baarmoeder en eileiders van de vrouw komen. Let wel dat je niet met je penis (na het klaarkomen) langs de vagina van je vriendin gaat, want één zaadcelletje kan (bij wijze van spreken) genoeg zijn voor een zwangerschap.

Vraag 4: Kan een vrouw zwanger worden bij geslachtgemeenschap tijdens de menstruatie??
Daar zijn de meningen over verdeeld. De ene zegt van wel, de ander van niet. Naar mijn menig kan dat zeker wel. Waarom zou het niet kunnen?? Immers, een zaadcel kan drie dagen overleven in de vrouw!!!

Daarnaast is het heel verstandig van je vriendin dat ze heel netjes om gaat met de pil, en dat jullie, naast het pil gebruik ook nog eens een condoom gebruiken. Heel goed!!!!!
Ik hoop dat je er wat aan hebt gehad.

liefs
Déylanna

----------


## Graag anoniem

Ja heel erg bedankt voor je antwoord!  :Smile: 
Naja, deskundig is misschien niet het goede woord maar het gaat mij er meer om dat er even serieus naar gekeken word, maar daar twijfel ik ook niet aan!  :Smile: 

Maar hoelang blijft sperma vruchtbaar als het in het condoom ligt?

nog bedankt!

----------


## Déylanna

Nou ik denk hooguit een paar minuutjes ofzo. Het zal in ieder geval niet zo gek lang zijn.

liefs
Déylanna

----------


## antje111111

sperma in een condoom gaat dood omdat het niet op temperatuur kan blijven. ik denk dat het na een uurtje sowieso wel dood is.

zwanger worden tijdens menstruatie. als het in de stopweek is, denk ik niet dat het kan. pas halverwege de cyclus zijn de vruchtbare dagen. dat is precies tussen 2 ongesteldheden in, en in geval van pil dus precies in het midden van de strip. alleen door de pil kun je dus niet zwanger worden als het goed is...

----------

